# Translator Resources (Priceless): Μελέτη παράλληλου δίγλωσσου κειμένου - Ημισκούμπρια Corpus Case Study



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Κυριολεκτικά δεν ήξερα πού να το εναποθέσω ετούτο - στα βιντεάκια, στο νήμα της μουσικής, στα γλωσσικά ολισθήματα, στη slang, στις λεξιπλασίες... Μιλάμε για τον απόλυτο θησαυρό που καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες του (α)σοβαρου μεταφραστή! 

Ξεκινάμε πρώτα από το βίντεο κλιπ (το λατρεύω αυτό το τραγούδι!):




 
Και τώρα πηγαίνουμε στους στίχοι, τους οποίους εξήγαγα με δάκρυα στα μάτια και σπασμούς σε όλο μου το σώμα (απ' τα γέλια για τις πέραν κάθε φαντασίας πρωτότυπες αποδόσεις) από εδώ (οι επεξηγηματικές παρατηρήσεις και λοιπά σχόλια είναι της συντάκτριας - παντού διατηρήθηκε η ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου):



Ημίζ, | Imiz(1*)|
ΔΜ | DM (2*) |
Το κερασάκι βραζιλιάνικη κατάστα | The cherry Brazilian situation
και τα μαλλιά μου σοκολατίνα πάστα | And my hair chocolate pastry
Μεσ' το κλάμπι στρυμωξίδι | In the club press (3*)
Μόλις είχα πιει το τρίτο κατσαβίδι | I just had drunk the third screw-driver (4*)
Μπόμπα ξύδι | Bomb vinegar
Υγρό σκουπίδι | Liquid trash 
Κι από σκόμβρος είχα γίνει συναγρίδι | And from skomvros (5*) I had become sea bream
Τότε μοu 'ρθε κεραμίδι | And then it came to me tile (6*)
Κι είδα μπρος μου βραζιλιάνικο στολίδι | And I saw in front of me Brazilian jewel 
ήταν Εύα και το σώμα της το φίδι | She was Eve and her body the snake
Μα αντί για μήλο πήρα ένα απίδι | But instead of apple I took a pear
Μαργαριτάρι μαύρο μεσ' το στρείδι | Black pearl in the oyster 
Βάζεις σανίδι και σ' το βγάζει πριονίδι | You put plank and she puts it out sawdust
Είμ' ειδήμων στο παιχνίδι | I’m expert in the game
Και αφήνω τον καφέ για τον Λουμίδη | And I leave the coffee for Loumidis (7*)
Δίχως σκέψεις σηκώνω φρύδι | Without any thought I raise the eyebrow
Τρέχω δίπλα της και της μιλάω ήδη | I run beside her I talk to her
''Δως της καρδιάς σου το αντικλείδι | “Give the passkey of your heart
Έχω πετάξει μαζί σου σαν το Γονίδη'' | I have flown with you like Gonidis” (8*)
Μου λέει ''τι είπες ρε σαμιαμίδι'' | She says to me “What did you say slow-warm” (9*)
Σαν νά 'φαγα στη μάπα ένα μπουνίδι | As if I ate to the face a punch
Η μπραζιλέρο εν κατακλείδι | The Brazilian in conclusion 
Με φύσηξε σαν να 'μαι αποκαΐδι | She blew me as if I was ash
Είσαι απ' τη Brasil | You’re from Brazil
Είμαι απ' τα Ημί | I’m from Imi (10*)
Είσαι πολύ κορμί | You have wonderful body
Μου βγήκαν οι οφθαλμοί | My eyes came out
Είσαι απ' τη Brasil | You’re from Brazil
Είμαι απ' τα Ημί | I’m from Imi
Μπήκα μεσ' το ζουμί | I entered in the gist (11*)
Μα έφαγα παρακμή (x2) | But I ate decline (12*)
Ααχ ααχ ααχ ... | Aah aah aah … 
Κάτσε να δεις φίλε μου Μετζέλο τώρα πως γίνεται η κατάσταση | Look now my friend Metzelos how the it’s become the situation 
Uno, dos, tres | One, two, three
Να να να να να | Na na na na na
Copa Cabanna | Copa Cabanna
Και στο χέρι Cohiba Cuba Havanna | An in the hand Cohiba Cuba Havanna (13*)
Και ‘γώ 'χω ρούμι και πίτσα μεξικάνα | And I have rum and Mexican pizza
Μπρος μου χορεύει καυτή Βραζιλιάνα | And in front of me the hot Brazilian dances
Ήταν τσικίτα | She was chicita (14*)
Τρελή μπανάνα | Crazy banana
Το κούναγε σαν νά 'τανε ζαργάνα | She was shaking as if she was garnfish
Ούτε συλφίδα ούτε νταρντάνα | Neither sylph nor plump 
Το τέλειο κορμί λατινοαμερικάνα | The perfect body south American 
Με ξυπνάει απ' τη νιρβάνα | She wakes me up from nirvana
Το φλάουτο, του Θέοτα του Πάνα | The flute of God Panas (15*) 
Lovermanah, Μαλαγάνα | Lovermanah, slicker
Στο καμάκι είμαι παλιά καραβάνα | in flirt, I’m expert 
Διάσημος ράπερ | Famous rapper
Φορώ μπαντάνα | I wear badana (16*)
''Θες να γίνεις των παιδίων μου η μάνα;'' | “Do you wanna be the mother of my children?”
Τότ' απεδείχθει γλωσσοκοπάνα | And then she proved she was chatterbox
Μου λέει ''φύγκε τα σε βγκάλω στο Τατιάνα'' | She says to me “Go away I’ll put you out in Tatiana” (17*)
Έφαγα πίκρα κ καμπάνα | I ate bitterness and bell (18*)
Η μαγική τσατσάρα εγίνε τσουγκράνα | The magic comb (19*) became rake
Μα δε με ξέρει; | But she doesn’t know me?
Ε, ρε κοτσάνα! | What a stupidity!
Τώρα μόνος κροταλίζω τη ροκάνα | And now I clatter the rattle alone
Είσαι απ' τη Brasil | You’re from Brazil
Είμαι απ' τα Ημί | I’m from Imi
Είσαι πολύ κορμί | You have beautiful body
Μου βγήκαν οι οφθαλμοί | My eyes came out
Είσαι απ' τη Brasil | You’re from Brazil
Είμαι απ' τα Ημί | I’m from Imi
Μπήκα μεσ' το ζουμί | I entered in the gist
Μα έφαγα παρακμή (x2) | But I ate decline(1*) Imiz is Imiskoumbria.
(2*) DM is Dimitris Metzelos the name of a member of Imiskoumbria.
(3*) There are a lot of people and there’s not much space.
(4*) Apparently he wants to say that he drank a drink of bad quality.
(5*) It’s a kind of fish but I don’t know the English name.
(6*) We say that a tile came on my head when it happens something unexpected.
(7*) Loumidis is a make of Greek coffee.
(8*) Gonidis is a Greek singer who had sung the song “I have flown with you” (Eho petaxi mazi sou).
(9*) We call somebody slow-warm when he is very small and skinny.
(10*) Imi is again Imiskoumbria.
(11*) I entered immediately to the subject without a prologue.
(12*) But she rejected me.
(13*) Probably it’s some kind of drink (I’m not good in drinks, I don’t know much




).
(14*) Chicita in spanish means little girl, but there is and a make of bananas with that name.
(15*) Panas was a God according to the ancient Greek mythology. He was a God of the countryside. He had the figure of a man, but his face and his legs were of billy-goat. He was the son of Hermes and of a nymph. He was famous about his sexual performances (



) and his oracular abilities. He was playing always his flute and he was the protector of the shepherds, hunters and fishermen. He was living in the forests and in mountains.
(16*) I don’t know the English word. It’s some kind of headscarf we wear on the head. Especially the rappers.
(17*) Tatiana Stefanidou, Greek journalist, but the last years she has a life style show with gossip and these stuff (



).
(18*) I ate bitterness means that I was hurt. I was grieved.
(19*) Imiz have a song which is called “The magic comb” (I magiki tsatsara).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2008)

Αυτό το φόρουμ, όπου βρήκες τους στίχους, είναι περιβόλι μεταφρασμένων στίχων 

Μ' αρέσει η επεξήγηση για το I drank the third *screwdriver *: Apparently he wants to say that he drank a drink of bad quality! Όσο για το "I'll put you in Tatiana", σηκώνει και μήνυση!


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Αυτό είναι φόρουμ! Μόνο η ενότητα _Greek lyrics translation_ περιέχει 3.300 νήματα, που συγκεντρώθηκαν από τις 30/5/2006, μέσα σε δύο χρόνια. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις γίνονται απλώς μεταγραφές (π.χ. «ξέσπασε» λέει ο στίχος, «sespase» μεταγραμματίζει η άλλη). Αποκεί και πέρα, τώρα ξέρουμε πού θα στείλουμε τον πρώτο που θα μας ζητήσει να του μεταφράσουμε στίχους.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Πάντως οι στίχοι του συγκεκριμένου τραγουδιού (_Brazil - Ημίζ 1-0_) αποτελούν απολαυστικότατο θησαυρό για αποδελτίωση σημερινής αργκό.


----------

